# Don't date female cops



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2013)

Telling my son, do not date (AF) female cops.

I now have video evidence why this is good advice.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Teufel (Sep 18, 2013)

fapfapfapfap


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2013)

Big girl. It does not hurt that bad. I never grabbed balls either. It is, however a good way to get away with grabbing a girls boobs in the name of "pain". Sorry ladies.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Big girl. It does not hurt that bad. I never grabbed balls either. It is, however a good way to get away with grabbing a girls boobs in the name of "pain". Sorry ladies.
> 
> F.M.



What big balls you have. Nobody's grabbing my chesticles without written permission. Not sure who the authorizing agent/asshole would be, though.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2013)

We need to give the lass (and laddies) Call Signs.

Her: Package Checker, or Taser.

Him: Eunuch


----------



## Centermass (Sep 19, 2013)

She took it better than a lot of dudes I've seen in my time.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn.... 


That's all I'm gonna say.  LOL!


----------



## Scotth (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


Whether she'd get away with package checking the dude next to her.


----------



## ritterk (Sep 23, 2013)

If it were the other way around we would all be sitting through another 1,000 hours of SAPR training.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 23, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


"Oh this is gonna be nuts..."


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


"I am gonna grab this dude by his balls."


----------



## Teufel (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


I hope this hurts less than the last time I got blasted with three dudes!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotth said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about prior to getting hit.


 
Uh, oh.... it's coming from behind again...


----------



## CQB (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm going with muscle memory here, which translates as a fun night out.


----------

